# meet ugly duckling model 4x5???



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2006)

This is the odds and ends camera to end all odds and ends cameras...  I had some 6.5 inch wallensak glass left over from another build so I bought an old camera for the shutter.  It was the wrong size so I epoxied the glass to it.  I bought the 250 in a junk shop really cheap.  If this doesn't work, I am going to rebuild it into something else.  So this camera isn't a total waste.  What I wanted to do was try to shoot 4x5 and save the range finder, so I put all the excess below the camera.  I haven't shot it yet but I have checked it for leaks.  Amazingly there are none.  Just thought I post it here before I shoot then have to junk it out.  It's kind of interesting in a 'meat packing plant' kinda way.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2006)

front view


----------



## terri (May 6, 2006)

If it takes a decent image, I will say it's a beauty!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2006)

we will see i'm on my way to test it now...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2006)

verdict is in...... it's crap... I learned some things.... The shutter and lens work fine together... it was sharp... the glass has good detail... the back hanging out the bottom didn't work at all.  The camera itself still wants to shoot 3x4 even though I have made 4x5 cameras from the frame.  If you do it you have to hand it staight and expand it evenly.  Oh well I didn't really want a 4x5 anyway....  

I know why did I make it then.  I had the glass of course why else.  I wonder???????


----------



## terri (May 6, 2006)

awww...... that's too bad.    I was rooting for ya.    

Now I'm left to wonder what you'll do next with those parts.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2006)

The frame was better than the one on my 2x3 'good' shooter so it is not a 2x3 lol

The lens unfortunately is still too long for most anything maybe a superpinhole...  Not sure it is worth the effort but the glass looked good in the negs but then they always look good on the negative.


----------

